# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Dream Factory World

## duelord

Dream Factory Large Art



matte painting, enjoy  :wink2: 
This is an ongoing project to envision my dream world.
You can view the creation process on behance and closeups:

http://www.behance.net/gallery/The-D...pter-1/1645680

----------

